# Toilet drain pipe slope.



## npelzer (Dec 13, 2007)

i am putting a bathroom in my basement where there is NO piping at all, i have to chisel out the concrete floor and lay new pipes and everything.  My biggest concern is what kind of slope do i need from where the toilet is to where the sewage exits my house.  I want to make sure that its going to drain out and not backup or plug on me.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 13, 2007)

The standard in my area is 1/4" per 4' length.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 13, 2007)

There are systems now made to allow you to hook up whole bath where pipes don't exist and tie into the exising pipes. Called a macerator(?)


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 13, 2007)

Found it! 

http://www.saniflo.com/macerator.asp


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome Npelzer:
Getting back to your original question; your drain line should have a minimum fall of 1/8" per foot (an 8' line would have 1" of fall from end to end) and a maximum of 1/4" per foot. The pump systems are great but if you have the space to get the proper fall, there is no need to go to the expense.
In a low fall situation all junctions should be made with wyes instead of tees; Y's get the waste flowing in the right direction before they enter the main line.
Glenn


----------



## npelzer (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks guys!!! thats all i needed to know, its about 24" from the top of the concrete to where the sewage pipe leaves the house, so i should easily be able to get that slope!  thanks again


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations Nathan!
I'm so happy that worked out for you and without the big expense.
Glenn


----------

